# Resolution issue with intel 4500mhd



## faulpin (Mar 26, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD 8.2-release with KDE4 on my Acer 3820t and I have a problem with resolution. In display settings I can't use resolution higher than 1024x768. I searched over the internet but I didn't find a solution. Can anyone help me?


----------



## flop (Nov 17, 2011)

faulpin said:
			
		

> I installed FreeBSD 8.2-release with KDE4 on my Acer 3820t and I have a problem with resolution. In display settings I can't use resolution higher than 1024x768. I searched over the internet but I didn't find a solution. Can anyone help me?


Almost the same here. I bought an acer 3820gt with a core-i3-arrandale-processor and deactivated my ATI graphics card to save power. I have waited for FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 and RC2, but support for the intel GMA HD graphics is still not implemented yet / not documented /I am to dumb to find a solution on $search_engine / $forum.
Anybody who can help us out with this problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2011)

See http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU.  It's safe to say this will not be committed before the release of FreeBSD 9.0.  How long after that is unclear, but it sounds mostly usable at present.


----------

